# What color Rhinestones and Rhinestuds do you use the Most?



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I was wondering 2 questions?

1. What color or colorless Rhinestone do you use the most or sell the most?

2. What color of Rhinestud do you use the most or sell the most?

Sandy Jo 
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> I was wondering 2 questions?
> 
> 1. What color or colorless Rhinestone do you use the most or sell the most?
> 
> ...


1. What color or colorless Rhinestone do you use the most or sell the most? 

My biggest Seller is Clear
The color i use the most is Gold 

2. What color of Rhinestud do you use the most or sell the most?
The color i sell the most is Pink
The color i use the most is Black 

Sandy jo 
MMM


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Rhinestones
I use clear the most, and I sell clear and siam the most.

Rhinestuds
I use red and silver the most, and I sell black and silver the most.

Katrina

When making custom designs for customers it is mostly always clear designs , when I make the design myself just to sell I use all kinds of colors really. For some reason the customers always want clear even when i try to convince them that their design would look great with some color.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Katrina, 
I agree with ya on the colorless being the most popular, I too try to talk them into more color, sometime s i throw some extras in with color, to temp them,, 

Now schools mascots and stuff, usually has alot more color schemes going for me,, 

I am just wondering everyones elses thoughts,, 
Have you ever used the opal, looking Rhinestones?
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

Well - I'm still pretty new but happy to give my 1C worth!

Use & sell clear the most. It seems like when most people think of rhinestones, they think of the clear/silver - like diamonds..

Haven't used rhinestuds yet.

By Opal do you possibly mean the aurora borealis? If so, I have used them some. They are kinda neat in that they draw out whatever color shirt you put them on (except black I guess). I put them on a green shirt and you could really see the green in them.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi vicki,, 
Well i am hoping this thread will hep the people that are just starting out, to know what to start with when they start there designs,, and colors,, but also for us,, too, to keep us on our toes... lol

vicki, I use the AB, also, but there is a opal one that looks like a opal, white with fire.. 
very pretty,, I just had a bunch of samples delivered from korea, and one of the bunches had that one in their,, Now i have to remember where i got it as i think that will be a big seller, but it will also, be a great alternative for say,, halloween and ghosts, lol
Sandy jo 
MMM


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Sandy I have a few in a shipment I received last month. It is very pretty. I have not used it on anything but when I get around to it I will post a pic.

You are right about throwing in a few colors to temp them. I just finished some AKA shirts and each time all they every want is pink shirts with green vinyl with clear stones. So I did a white shirt with pink vinyl and green stones and they took the bait. Ordered a bunch! Maybe I will start doing that more often. I hope they start ordering the white shirt more often as it has been hard tracking down the Hanes pink Quartz t-shirt in sizes 2x and larger.

Katrina


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

You give the customers a choice??? I do what I think will look good in the design since most customers aren't used to designing or making decisions about options. But then, most say I'm an old grump anyway I end up using a good mix of all colors. Not any one in particular.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

imeccentric said:


> You give the customers a choice??? I do what I think will look good in the design since most customers aren't used to designing or making decisions about options. But then, most say I'm an old grump anyway I end up using a good mix of all colors. Not any one in particular.


 
Gotta give choices,, it usually means upsales,, because it lets their mind wonder around the design with different colors.. 
Then they start to think outside the box....

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Crystal AB - it picks up the color of whatever it is on and I love the sparkle.
Typically I don't give my customers a choice but that doesn't mean I won't at some point in time. 
Most of my customers, when I ask them to select thread colors for embroidery, tell me "you are the expert, you pick the colors". 
Same thing with the crystals.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> Crystal AB - it picks up the color of whatever it is on and I love the sparkle.
> Typically I don't give my customers a choice but that doesn't mean I won't at some point in time.
> Most of my customers, when I ask them to select thread colors for embroidery, tell me "you are the expert, you pick the colors".
> Same thing with the crystals.


I personally love the crystal AB..
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I mostly use Crystal. I am making shirts for a dealer ship now and I am using diamond and I love it. I don't typically have a lot of colors on hand as I will go broke trying to stock every single color rhinestone in every single size. So I usually only order in what I need.

My customers are kinda picky and they always tell me what accent color they want in the design. They will let me design it but they always have the final say.

Wish I could give them what I thought looked best but I guess we all deal with a different kind of customer.

Tari


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Tari,
On the shirts i sell retail, those are the ones i get to choose,, colors, for clients they choose,, they might ask my suggestion, but they always have the choices..
Its kinda fun to see what others choose..
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## IBXpressions (Mar 6, 2009)

I use and sell Clear and Rose the most. As for rhinestuds, black and aqua are popular.


----------

